# angels bread



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

ok well i was looking in my tank after my afternoon black out and realized that i have two angels hoging the one side of the tank so i looked through the side and sure enough theres about 100-200 eggs plastered to the side of my power head ... how ever i am currently growing hairgrass in my 10 gallon that i use to raise/breed my other fish in(wasnt planning to breed my angels this sooon) any ways can i let them hatch out in my display will the adults raise the babys like my convicts/discus?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I am unsure if they will or not. I want to say yes if they dont eat them themselves... Someone will know for sure lol

Grats on the spawn!


----------



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

thnks the male got awsome colours right now alot of his orange has really light up and his frount feeler thingys lol and stomach have blue in them right now like powder blue looks sweet


----------



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

well i just got home and i was looking at the tank and now theres no eggs left olny shells so i think the parrents ate them all or they hatched but theres no babys in the tank ... i turned the filter off to get some ball valves so they didnt get sucked up... i think i will take the eggs out next time maby leave half of them.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Oh what a drag.. Every time my Bolivians spawn they eat em too.. I was thinking about removing them next time too.. Good luck in the future and good luck with your hairgrass


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm not sure if they breed in caves but I use the old clay pot trick. If its the only thing to lay eggs on they will. Then I just move it and replace it with another one.
As long as I keep an aiirstone ner the eggs they do fine.
But I am unsure how yur guys spawn.


----------

